# Class D amps - what is your favourite



## Guest (Jun 11, 2006)

Hi ALL! 

I am just starting my HT and do need your advice regarding ALL-DIGITAL amps (receivers). I have been listening to different Panasonic models (XR55, XR57, and XR70) and was greatly impressed with the SOUND they produce.  

What are your impressions on Class D gear? What is your favourite model? Please chime in! :wave:


----------



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

I've heard Nuforce (they would argue that its not Class D, but as its based on similar technology I include it), and a DIY amp based on the UcD modules (Channel Islands Audio use these modules, amongst others). I've not heard any amps based on the ICE modules.
Of the two I prefered the UcD based amp over the Nuforce, but didn't buy any of them - my view is that they still have a way to go to beat traditional amps but need to evolve some more. The benefit is lower cost and smaller space, unfortunately as soon as a mid-higher end manufacturer tweaks the ICE and UcD modules they price them at what they believe to be the equivalent price point as a traditional amp. Their are exceptions to this: Rotel, BelCanto and CIA.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2006)

Well, I'm a Panny user myself. I have an XR 10 and an XR 55. I like the 55 better than the 10 in terms of sound quality, though it has been a while since I last compared. To me the 10 sounded very soft/polite... which sounded great with some music, but it did not have much bite when it was supposed to be there. The 55 doesn't have this problem. If I had to knock them... sometimes they sound slightly thin... now some _recordings_ sound thinner than others and some don't sound thin at all. The lack of some features, such as limited bass managment can be an issue. Overall though, I am very pleased with the results I have and how little they cost. 

For HT I'm not the best opinion around here. I watch my movies in 2channel with the surround mix downmixed so that i can get the LFE. It works for me. I am using 6 of the 55's channels and mine goes from slightly warm to an above average warm after long usage. 

Not sure what price range you're looking in, but if you have Panny questions feel free to ask. 

Sarvus


----------

